# Exercise your way to be a better shooter!



## hentom (Oct 1, 2013)

After posting my results at the range on one of these forums, it was suggested I try exercising using a 10 lb dumbbell. I took this advice even further. I mentioned what I was doing at the gym to make my time on the range even more successful. Today at the gym I incorporated what I call a "Glock Pistol shooting routine." I took the recommendations of a fellow forum user and adapted it so I could use the gym equipment for it. About the exercise, it was recommended that I use a 10 lb dumbbell and hold it out as if it were the Glock. Hold this for several seconds and then lower my arms and do several reps and 2 or 3 sets.

I was at the gym and was looking at the cable assembly most of us use for triceps isolation. The one with the steel cable above our heads and a bar which we grab and with a downward move, we exercise the triceps. The Glock exercise is different in that I lower the pulley down to the floor so it is an upward movement which raises the plates. However I do this with the attachment so I can hold it with both hands as if it were the Glock. It is the Grips you use if you stand between the cables and workout your chest. I hold that one cable handle with both hands the way you would a pistol. Arms extended and low to the floor, I start raising my extended arms as if I am raising the weapon to fire it. I do this 10 times and then 3 sets. Each time as I raise above horizontal I pause for a couple of seconds before I lower my arms to the floor. After a few weeks this should make the pistol, any pistol feel somewhat lighter and should then be easier to hold on target. As a beginner I know I am not as good a shooter as I will be in the future. I have enjoyed reading the advice and tips from all of you. Here I am with less than one month of pistol experience and some of you have over 40 years.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

hentom said:


> After posting my results at the range on one of these forums, it was suggested I try exercising using a 10 lb dumbbell. I took this advice even further. I mentioned what I was doing at the gym to make my time on the range even more successful. Today at the gym I incorporated what I call a "Glock Pistol shooting routine." I took the recommendations of a fellow forum user and adapted it so I could use the gym equipment for it. About the exercise, it was recommended that I use a 10 lb dumbbell and hold it out as if it were the Glock. Hold this for several seconds and then lower my arms and do several reps and 2 or 3 sets.
> 
> I was at the gym and was looking at the cable assembly most of us use for triceps isolation. The one with the steel cable above our heads and a bar which we grab and with a downward move, we exercise the triceps. The Glock exercise is different in that I lower the pulley down to the floor so it is an upward movement which raises the plates. However I do this with the attachment so I can hold it with both hands as if it were the Glock. It is the Grips you use if you stand between the cables and workout your chest. I hold that one cable handle with both hands the way you would a pistol. Arms extended and low to the floor, I start raising my extended arms as if I am raising the weapon to fire it. I do this 10 times and then 3 sets. Each time as I raise above horizontal I pause for a couple of seconds before I lower my arms to the floor. After a few weeks this should make the pistol, any pistol feel somewhat lighter and should then be easier to hold on target. As a beginner I know I am not as good a shooter as I will be in the future. I have enjoyed reading the advice and tips from all of you. Here I am with less than one month of pistol experience and some of you have over 40 years.


Why not incorporate a defensive movement in your workout. Bring both hands chest high and then extend to aim position, bring hands back to chest, then down to rest

Just a thought


----------

